# Nomi di abitanti, in maiuscolo o in minuscolo?



## Alduccio

Ciao a tutti,

Scrivendo i nomi degli abitanti di qualunque paese, non sono sicuro se devano comminciare con una maiuscula o una minuscula.

Ad esempio, si scrive 'gli Italiani' o 'gli italiani' ?

Le fonti che ho consultato non sono d'accordo su quel argomento... Che cosa ne pensate?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## pindy

Alduccio said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Scrivendo i nomi degli abitanti di qualunque paese, non sono sicuro se debbano comminciare con una maiuscola o una minuscola.
> 
> Ad esempio, si scrive 'gli Italiani' o 'gli italiani' ?
> 
> Le fonti che ho consultato non sono d'accordo su quest'argomento... Che cosa ne pensate?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


 
Ciao! 
In italiano gli aggettivi che si riferiscono ad una nazionalità sono scritti con l'iniziale minuscola. 
Se però riguardano un intero popolo, capita di trovarli con la lettera maiuscola. Credo che in questo caso siano corrette entrambe le forme. 

Attendo però smentite.


----------



## minoski

pindy said:


> Ciao!
> In italiano gli aggettivi che si riferiscono ad una nazionalità sono scritti con l'iniziale minuscola.
> Se però riguardano un intero popolo, capita di trovarli con la lettera maiuscola. Credo che in questo caso siano corrette entrambe le forme.
> 
> Attendo però smentite.


 
 Niente smentite!

c.


----------



## L'equilibrista

*C*iao,
ho sempre scritto e trovato scritti i nomi degli abitanti di un paese con la lettera minuscola.


----------



## Alduccio

pindy said:


> Ciao!
> In italiano gli aggettivi che si riferiscono ad una nazionalità sono scritti con l'iniziale minuscola.
> Se però riguardano un intero popolo, capita di trovarli con la lettera maiuscola. Credo che in questo caso siano corrette entrambe le forme.
> 
> Attendo però smentite.


 
Mille grazie per la tua spiegazione, Pindy - e per le correzioni (solamente per il congiuntivo presente di 'dovere', 'devano' dovrebbe anche essere corretto secondo Garzanti ecc...?!)


----------



## franz rod

> Se però riguardano un intero popolo, capita di trovarli con la lettera maiuscola. Credo che in questo caso siano corrette entrambe le forme.


No.  Gli aggettivi vanno sempre in minuscolo mentre i sostantivi sempre in maiuscolo.
Quindi "gli Italiani" ma, ad esempio, "il cibo italiano".


----------



## federicoft

franz rod said:


> No.  Gli aggettivi vanno sempre in minuscolo mentre i sostantivi sempre in maiuscolo.
> Quindi "gli Italiani" ma, ad esempio, "il cibo italiano".



No, se permetti. Gli aggettivi vanno sempre in minuscolo e lo stesso i sostantivi singolari (_la gara è stata vinta da un portoghese)_. I sostantivi plurali, riferiti collettivamente ad un popolo (_i Portoghesi sono un popolo latino_), si possono invece scrivere in maiuscolo o minuscolo, a piacere. Altrimenti sempre minuscolo (_abbiamo viaggiato con un gruppo di portoghesi)_.


----------



## franz rod

Non è così.  
I sostantivi in questo caso vanno sempre messi in maiuscolo mentre gli aggettivi in munuscolo; questa è una regola basilare.
Bisogna però riconoscere quali sono gli aggettivi e quali sono i sostantivi.
Ad esempio hai scritto:
"la gara è stata vinta da un portoghese"
In questo caso si può scrivere in minuscolo se si sottintende il sostantivo "atleta", cioè la frase completa sarebbe "la gara è stata vinta da un atleta portoghese".  In questo caso portoghese è un aggettivo e pertanto può essere scritto in minuscolo"


----------



## giusyna

* britannici *sono gli abitanti della *Gran Bretagna*, gli *inglesi *sono gli abitanti della sola *Inghilterra*.
Regola
*«Per i popoli e per i gruppi etnici si usa in genere l’iniziale minuscola, ma è opportuno l’uso della maiuscola nel caso di popoli fortemente storicizzati». *
Scriveremo allora _francesi_, _italiani_, _spagnoli_, _tedeschi_. In fondo, si tratta di termini che indicano la “comune” denominazione di una popolazione. 
 Ma scriveremo: _Ateniesi_, _Babilonesi_, _Ebrei_, _Franchi_, _Galli_, _Romani_, _Sumeri_, _Visigoti_, ecc., perché popoli storicizzati, aventi quindi una rilevante valenza storica.


----------



## giusyna

per il resto sono in "sintonia" con _franz rod_


----------



## federicoft

franz rod said:


> Non è così.
> I sostantivi in questo caso vanno sempre messi in maiuscolo mentre gli aggettivi in munuscolo; questa è una regola basilare.
> Bisogna però riconoscere quali sono gli aggettivi e quali sono i sostantivi.
> Ad esempio hai scritto:
> "la gara è stata vinta da un portoghese"
> In questo caso si può scrivere in minuscolo se si sottintende il sostantivo "atleta", cioè la frase completa sarebbe "la gara è stata vinta da un atleta portoghese".  In questo caso portoghese è un aggettivo e pertanto può essere scritto in minuscolo"



Scusami ma non se ne esce: nella frase _la gara è stata vinta da un portoghese_, portoghese assolve indiscutibilmente alla funzione di sostantivo. Non sottintende niente altro, è un sostantivo maschile e significa "nativo del Portogallo". 

Per il resto, da Garzanti.
Quando sono aggettivi si usa sempre la *minuscola* (_un profumo francese_); quando sono sostantivi si usa la minuscola al *singolare* (_un americano ha vinto la medaglia d'oro_), mentre al *plurale* si può usare anche la *maiuscola* (_i Turchi_), ma è un uso sempre meno diffuso.

Da La Crusca per Voi, numero , aprile 1991.
Per i nomi di popoli (o _etnici_) bisogna distinguere: la minuscola è oggi obbligatoria se si tratta di aggettivi («le strade _francesi_»), decisamente preferita in riferimento a un singolo individuo («il _greco _aveva conservato fino allora un silenzio pregnante» P. Levi), mentre si alterna con la maiuscola nel plurale («e sì che i _tedeschi_ non li batte nessuno in nulla» Fenoglio / «i _Tedeschi _lo avevano preso in seguito alla spiata di un qualche delatore» Morante).


----------



## giusyna

federicoft ...scusami solo sull'ultima che hai detto 
nel tuo esempio "i Turchi" va la maiuscola 

ti riporto questo abstract tratto da manuale Il racconto delle grandi trasformazioni - 3B di Alberto De Bernardi, Edizioni scolastiche Bruno Mondadori 2001 (per non fare quella che copia e si attribuisce le cose...come fa qcuno....)

*Con alcuni nomi di popolo, la maiuscola può essere utile per indicare la popolazione antica rispetto a quella moderna o per evitare equivoci (essendo diversi i referenti): «I Romani conquistarono la Gallia» ma «ai romani piace l'abbacchio»; «non ci sono galli nel pollaio» ma «i Galli guidati da Vercingetorige». In genere, gli storici preferiscono usare la maiuscola in caso di popolazioni antiche, anche quando non ci sia possibilità di equivoco («i Cartaginesi», «i Longobardi»); mentre propendono per la minuscola con nomi moderni
«Nel 1956 gli americani si rifiutarono di concedere un prestito all'Egitto»; «la guerra civile tra croati e serbi»

Notte!

 *


----------



## franz rod

> Scusami ma non se ne esce: nella frase _la gara è stata vinta da un portoghese_, portoghese assolve indiscutibilmente alla funzione di sostantivo. Non sottintende niente altro, è un sostantivo maschile e significa "nativo del Portogallo".



Invece sottintende "atleta" o "persona".  Il termine "portghese" è una aggiunta che definisce la nazionalità.
Se non erro anche sulla mia grammatica scolastica c'era scritto così.


----------



## Il Reine

franz rod said:


> Invece sottintende "atleta" o "persona".  Il termine "portghese" è una aggiunta che definisce la nazionalità.
> Se non erro anche sulla mia grammatica scolastica c'era scritto così.


Se volete un confronto, in quasi tutte le altre lingue europee e non, che possiedono due parole diverse per il sostantivo e l'aggettivo di nazionalità(in italiano si complica ancor più se pensiamo che portoghese denota anche la lingua, mentre in tutte le altre lingue esiste una tripartizione netta aggettivo-sostantivo-lingua), il termine "portoghese" sarebbe in questo contesto indubitabilmente un sostantivo:

xxx

sottindere un ulteriore determinato sarebbe una supposizione innecessaria ed inelegante.
Questo solo per la chiarezza, in generale io scrivo in minuscolo ogni nome comune.

Saluti,
Othmar


----------



## federicoft

Anche in italiano è indubbiamente un sostantivo.


----------



## Il Reine

federicoft said:


> Anche in italiano è indubbiamente un sostantivo.


Sì concordo, in quanto è maschile. Fosse un aggettivo concordato con la parola "lingua", come in greco, romeno e nelle lingue slave allora sarebbe giusto scriverlo minuscolo. Io invece le lingue in italiano le scrivo maiuscole in un contesto determinativo: "l'Italiano" "il Tedesco", "lo Slavone" etc, minuscole invece quando ha una funzione sostanzialmente avverbiale, come in: parlo italiano(sarebbe a dire: "italianamente", xxx. È molto complessa la questione, in quanto derivante da una povertà di forme dell'Italiano in questo settore.


----------

